# Best DeWalt radio???



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

My dads birthday is coming up and I want to get him a DeWalt radio. They have 2 of them. I was planning on getting the smaller one but after looking at them today Im worried about how the battery sits out. The big one has a door over the battery, this seem better to me if it gets out in the rain. 

The big one is to big and goofy but has the battery covered. The small one is a better size and can run on 18v batteries too but the battery and the connections are hanging out in the open.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> My dads birthday is coming up and I want to get him a DeWalt radio. They have 2 of them. I was planning on getting the smaller one but after looking at them today Im worried about how the battery sits out. The big one has a door over the battery, this seem better to me if it gets out in the rain.
> 
> The big one is to big and goofy but has the battery covered. The small one is a better size and can run on 18v batteries too but the battery and the connections are hanging out in the open.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I think only the big one charges.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I think only the big one charges.


Only the big one charges but I dont think he really needs it as a charger.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys say the tough system one sounds the best.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Only the big one charges but I dont think he really needs it as a charger.


Don't be stupid.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Don't be stupid.


Now that you mention it I guess that would be a pain in the butt to pull the battery out, charge it and then put it back in the radio which is what he would do every night.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Now that you mention it I guess that would be a pain in the butt to pull the battery out, charge it and then put it back in the radio which is what he would do every night.


The whole point of buying a DW is that they charge the battery and run off a battery.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Buy the tough system radio, hands down the best.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lots of nasty reviews on the charger radio.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Lots of nasty reviews on the charger radio.


I have the tough system radio and it even beats my Bose radio for sounds, it is impressive and I love it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Buy the tough system radio, hands down the best.


I've got one on the way


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My question about the tough systems radio, will it charge your ipod while it's running on the deWalt battery?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> My question about the tough systems radio, will it charge your ipod while it's running on the deWalt battery?


It has a 1.0ah output, should charge small phones and probably your ipod. Doesn't charge my big samsung phone.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My milwaukee has a 2.1 Amp USB power port. I hope the deWalt keeps my ipod charged or I'm not going to like it. How do I find out what my ipod requires?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's the ipod nano 7th generation.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything I've read says it will charge


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Do they sell the tough system in stores? Ive never seen one.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I have the big one that charges and I LOVE it. It charges the batteries twice as fast as the regular charger. I just wish it wasn't so bulky. Great setup though. Get the one with charger if you can.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Do they sell the tough system in stores? Ive never seen one.


They have it at Lowes here.


----------



## klintala (Aug 2, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> My milwaukee has a 2.1 Amp USB power port. I hope the deWalt keeps my ipod charged or I'm not going to like it. How do I find out what my ipod requires?


I think iphones and ipods ask for 1.0 amps. So any USB charging port should be able to keep up with an ipod. 
Ipads, however, are 2.1 so trying to charge them on 1.0 amps will take a bit of time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> 24v


AC or DC?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> AC or DC?


Here's all I know


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What I discovered is, unless the power is on, it won't charge the battery to my ipod but will still charge the dewalt 20v battery. For those that thought it wouldn't charge a phone it might be worth taking another look. :thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> What I discovered is, unless the power is on, it won't charge the battery to my ipod but will still charge the dewalt 20v battery. For those that thought it wouldn't charge a phone it might be worth taking another look. :thumbsup:


Hands down best job site radio yet, IMO


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> What I discovered is, unless the power is on, it won't charge the battery to my ipod but will still charge the dewalt 20v battery. For those that thought it wouldn't charge a phone it might be worth taking another look. :thumbsup:


My phone needs a 2.1amp output to charge, an ipod is fine with 1.0, even the manual states that it is 1.0amp output. Dumb oversight that will hopefully be addressed on next version... I'll probably ***** up a storm if it is addressed and hopefully get it swapped.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just hosed down this radio. Stayed bone dry in the inside.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Does a radio take more battery if the volume is higher?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Does a radio take more battery if the volume is higher?


Think about that logically.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Think about that logically.


I assume it does because it takes more power.

The reason I ask is I tested this radio to see how long it would play continuously on a 5ah battery. It lasted over 24 hours. However, I I had the volume down low. My wife won't allow it to be tested at job size levels. :laughing: I will be starting a custom next week so I'll test it then.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I assume it does because it takes more power.
> 
> The reason I ask is I tested this radio to see how long it would play continuously on a 5ah battery. It lasted over 24 hours. However, I I had the volume down low. My wife won't allow it to be tested at job size levels. :laughing: I will be starting a custom next week so I'll test it then.


Correct.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I ended up getting my dad the charger radio. Tried it out today and it had great reception. Even got in his crappy AM station he likes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well as you all may know, I couldn't find the new Dewalt toughsystem radio anywhere! So I bought one on ebay. Two speakers quit working. Fortunately my lumber rep will take it and give me a replacement when they get them back in Stock. Even though I didn't buy it from them. He said they bought a pallet of them and they were sold out by noon. He will set one aside for me when they come in. I'll bet the one I got off ebay was a reject somewhere.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought one of their older models off eBay for a good price and it has defects too. Forgets my stations every time it's turned off and the radio tuner dial is glitchy.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Mike, I had some failures with Ebay stuff before and gave up on it, just never know if the product is a cheap knock off as they have big problems with that. Makes me wonder if someone gets failed quality inspection stuff and puts it on Ebay too.

Mine has been flawless and really love it.


----------

